# Agent Victor Soto-Velez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*

*Victor Soto-Velez*

Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Tuesday, June 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 37
*Tour:* 13 years
*Badge #* 27163

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/26/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Agent Victor Soto-Velez was shot and killed from ambush along PR-491, in Camuy, while driving to his home while off duty.

Occupants of another vehicle intercepted him and opened fire at his car, firing at least 15 rounds into his vehicle before fleeing. Despite being severely wounded, Agent Solo-Velez was able to provide a description of the vehicle. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds. The suspect vehicle was found fully engulfed in flames a short time later and the suspects remain at large.

It is believed that Agent Soto-Velez was specifically targeted due to his work as a narcotics agent.

Agent Soto-Velez had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for 15 years. He is survived by two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Superintendent General Emilio Diaz-Colon
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21310-agent-victor-soto-velez#ixzz1z1b8RI00​


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

RIP Agent Soto-Velez.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Shows what kind on people we deal with. RIP brother


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP Agent Soto-Velez


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

RIP. Hopefully his agency starts tearing the island apart.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Soto-Velez


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Agent Soto-Velez.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

RIP Agent Soto-Velez


----------

